# Goat milk question?



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Can I substitute the canned evaporated goats milk in a recipe that calls for goat milk? The can says that to turn it into whole milk dilute with water. Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, you can use the evaporated milk. I use cow's cream instead of milk. I dissolve my lye in water and add the cream to the soap at thin trace. This prevents the cream from scorching and gives me a lighter soap. You can use half water and half evaporated milk.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Linn how much water do you use for dissolving the lye? Shelly


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

When using cream, I usually use water as a little more than half the required amount of liquid.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I used canned GM when I didn't have access to raw milk a long day ago

Since the dilution rate of the canned GM was 50/50, I would use ice cubes as 50% of the liquid amount to dissolve my lye, then weigh the other 50% of liquid amount as FROZEN canned GM and put it right into my lye solution after the lye was dissolved. 

My oils were already melted and waiting before I mixed up my lye solution.

The whole purpose of dissolving you lye in liquid is to more evenly disperse it into the oils. 

Linn & I agree on many, many areas of soaping, but I don't understand putting milk/cream in at trace, especially at such a high percentage.

Please make sure that what ever amount of liquid you use to dissolve your lye is AT LEAST equal to the amount of lye you are using. Water is fully saturated with lye at a 50:50 solution. If you try to dissolve a greater amount of lye into a lessor amount of water, you will have free standing lye that cannot be dissolved and can pose a danger into your soap.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Cyndi, I usually use more water than I do cream. Adding the cream at trace keeps it from scorching. I don't remember where I picked up this technique, but it works better for me than trying to freeze the milk or cream and using that for the lye solution. You are right about making sure that you have enough liquid so the lye is completely dissolved. I suggest that anyone who tries this method start by using 3/4 water as the liquid to dissolve the lye. After you have tried a couple of batches, you can increase the cream and decrease the water, but as Cyndi says, make sure you use enough water to ensure the lye is dissolved.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That certainly makes a lot of sense, Linn. If I would have re-read your post, I would have picked up on that :doh:

I bet your soaps are very light in color because of it.


----------

